# First limit on my new property



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Got out this morning on my new place. We bought my wife's grandparents farm this year. It's been a lot of work to get things in shape but it's been in the family forever and we love it here. We got the house in order and I put in two food plots. The fields are leased out to a local farmer. It's coming together nicely. My boys left to go riding with buddies all weekend. So this morning I decided to go for a walk with my grandfather's old marlin 22. Lots of white oaks and the squirrels were hitting them hard. First hunt here and a limit. Great morning for sure. Taking my nephew's out tomorrow at there grandparents and then going to cook them up. Hopefully I can get some with them tomorrow.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice pile of squirrels! I’m sure that you’ll enjoy owning the property.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Thats a bunch of fox sqrls enjoy


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice job!
I’m up in Ann Arbor often and it’s the only place I’ve seen City Fox Squirrels. They’re all over the place!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Marlin 60. Love it.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

ya13ya03 said:


> Got out this morning on my new place. We bought my wife's grandparents farm this year. It's been a lot of work to get things in shape but it's been in the family forever and we love it here. We got the house in order and I put in two food plots. The fields are leased out to a local farmer. It's coming together nicely. My boys left to go riding with buddies all weekend. So this morning I decided to go for a walk with my grandfather's old marlin 22. Lots of white oaks and the squirrels were hitting them hard. First hunt here and a limit. Great morning for sure. Taking my nephew's out tomorrow at there grandparents and then going to cook them up. Hopefully I can get some with them tomorrow.
> View attachment 374407


Wow, excellent, ya13ya03. First time out and a limit, doesn't get no better than that.
Congrats on your property purchase, brother, i'm jealous as h*ll.
Keep on whack'n and stack'n.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

How about some details on the new property?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Muddy said:


> How about some details on the new property?


It's across the street from the mosquito wildlife refuge. In North Bloomfield. See bald eagles every day. Swans. Sand Hill cranes. It's a really awesome place to be. We have a huge corn field and a bean field. Right in the middle we planted my cut wheat field in tillage radish. Then I have a pond and two clearings in the woods. Those we made into food plots. My wife grandparents bought it in the 50's when grandpa came back from the korean war. A lot of it's been sold off over the years but we still have enough to work with. All the surrounding neighbors are great.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That sounds pretty nice. It should keep you busy. Enjoy!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice job my friend......Rich


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

congrats on everything! enjoy it


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’ve seen a few nice bucks out there this year already south of 87


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ya13ya03 said:


> Got out this morning on my new place. We bought my wife's grandparents farm this year. It's been a lot of work to get things in shape but it's been in the family forever and we love it here. We got the house in order and I put in two food plots. The fields are leased out to a local farmer. It's coming together nicely. My boys left to go riding with buddies all weekend. So this morning I decided to go for a walk with my grandfather's old marlin 22. Lots of white oaks and the squirrels were hitting them hard. First hunt here and a limit. Great morning for sure. Taking my nephew's out tomorrow at there grandparents and then going to cook them up. Hopefully I can get some with them tomorrow.
> View attachment 374407


awesome


----------

